# MS150 - beginner



## weenfreek

Well, i'm no beginner to cycling in general, I've been riding mountain bikes, badly, for years. However, I've made it goal, once I turned thirty, that I would do the MS150. Now I'm 30.

I've got an old Marushi steely road bike that I picked up at a swap meet for $80. After a little TLC, i started riding this bike and found out it's way too small for me. BOO. SO, i'm in the market for another bike. I really didn't have any idea it was too small, as my previous bikes were all older 10 speeds as well (with that slanted top tube for women). I'm short, but my proportions are off, so I need a bigger bike than I had imagined. I'm pretty bummed though. I love this bike, and I'm quite partial to vintage bikes in general.

SO, my questions are these:

What type of bikes do you (the readers here) take on the MS? 

I heard somewhere that steel bikes/touring bikes were best for long rides. Is this true?

Do you guys have any other suggestions or pointers for someone like me who is crossing over to road-bike-world?

Thank you all so so much!


----------



## mymilkexpired

Just about everything these days (custom aside) is aluminum or carbon fiber. I've ridden that tour a few times and to be honest you're not going to go wrong with any particular frame material. The roads are generally really nice the whole ride.

You need to start with visiting some of the local bike shops and getting sized on a new steed and do some demo rides on the bikes. There are a lot of decent bikes that can be had for around a grand.

On the other hand if you get sized you could also goto craigslist and see whats out there for you.

I wouldnt spend a ton of time focusing on what material the bike is made out of but how you're going to get enough saddle time in between now and April next year.


----------



## weenfreek

Thanks Meatwad, you're a pal!

I've been riding for about an hour a night on my stationary trainer on my too small bike a night. I'm going to cruise by my bike shop on the way home tonight and get fitted, as there is a swap meet this weekend. If I can't find anything there, I'll start saving for something else.


----------



## Peanya

Therer are a few sections close to LaGrange and after that have some rough chipseal roads. Some say carbon & steel are best for those, but you can also make a ride a LOT more comfortable simply by going to bigger tires. 25 or 28's are best. 
If you are looking to get on a team, I believe the one I ride with will be accepting a lot of people in order to get a bigger tent at the fairgrounds. Best of all, we get the best bathrooms there!


----------



## weenfreek

Peanya,
So if I get a bike, can i upgrade to bigger tires, or do I have to do things like swap out the forks and whatnot? I'd love to join a team, I just need to check with the coworkers first. I know they have had teams in the past, but some of those people have retired. Plus, I want to get my speed up and be a worthy teammate!


----------



## mymilkexpired

Peanya-- what team did you ride with?

The last two tours I did i teamed with GE. They treated us pretty well both days.


----------



## Peanya

You usually can just throw on bigger tires without issue. Some road bike frames don't have clearance for tires bigger than 23's or 25's. Most will accept at least 25's, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.
I rode with Team Dream, since I work for Mattress Firm. We got some special treatment that other teams didn't get: real Sealy mattresses donated for use for LaGrange, real bathrooms that are lit up with sinks and a/c in them too. Buc-Ees provided the food and the beer, but you can get a lot more beer by visiting other team tents too.
They also provided a free jersey for those who raised over $600, which is super easy to get. I'm lobbying for a full kit for the 2011 MS150, but where the riders would have to pay for bibs/shorts at least. I think it's fair.


----------



## mymilkexpired

wow that sounds outstanding. Let me know how i can get on with you guys next year!

since were are on the subject of mattresses. Me and wife are going to start looking for a new sled... I had intially thought about getting a memory foam mattress but sounds like you have the inside knowledge! What would you recommend in a queen?


----------



## Peanya

mymilkexpired said:


> What would you recommend in a queen?


Believe it or not, mattresses are like bikes: they fit people differently. Some people need soft support, some people need medium, while others might need firm or extra firm support. And by support, I'm not talking about a hard or soft feel. Memory foam is nothing but a big buzz word, because everyone wants you to think that it's the same stuff tempurpedic is made out of. (it isn't, by the way)
Best to go to a store (the one in Galveston, specifically  ) and get fit to the right support, and after that try out a few in the right fit and decide based on comfort and budget. It's really that easy, and it's guaranteed to work.:thumbsup:


----------



## mymilkexpired

Ahhh man they tricked me, tempurpedic was what I hand intended!! Sneaky lil bastards.

Thanks for the advice. Going to have to drag the wife out to a store.... that doesn't sell shoes. Wish me luck :lol:


----------



## NUTT

weenfreek said:


> SO, my questions are these:
> 
> What type of bikes do you (the readers here) take on the MS?
> 
> I heard somewhere that steel bikes/touring bikes were best for long rides. Is this true?
> 
> Do you guys have any other suggestions or pointers for someone like me who is crossing over to road-bike-world?
> 
> Thank you all so so much!


1 - Bike type - 1 on an aluminum C'Dale & 1 on a steel Gunnar. The steel bike was way more comfortable.

2 - Yes, steel is real. I am now considering a Ti frame though.

3 - Start working on your base miles now & if you can get in on a training series in the new year do it. You'll want to be able to knock out 80 miles in under 5 hours to be comfortable on the MS150. Anything longer than that will just start to tire you out.

Don't offer to ride with your wife / girlfriend unless she is faster than you. 

Winter is coming, that means it won't be miserably hot in TX. Time to ride! There are group rides every weekend. Find a group ride at Sun & Ski in Katy or dig around for the Houston Bicycle Club or Northwest Cycling Club webpage.


----------



## Peanya

*If you want to consider joining Team Dream, pm me and I will send you the contact email for the team. * 
We will have real bathrooms, real Sealy mattresses to sleep on when there, food & beer too! There will also be a team Jersey, but I'm pushing to get a team kit too. Raising for the MS Society will get you a free team jersey, otherwise you'll have to buy one for a discounted price. 
I'm hoping to lead training rides for the team too, but can't say that'll happen.


----------



## culdeus

What type of bikes do you (the readers here) take on the MS? 

---I'm cheap and only have ever ridden AL. You will see a mix of CF and AL mainly. Very few other materials up front. You see damn near everything at the back.

I heard somewhere that steel bikes/touring bikes were best for long rides. Is this true?

--Not one that is this hilly. You will appreciate the light weight of a road bike late in the days.

Do you guys have any other suggestions or pointers for someone like me who is crossing over to road-bike-world?

--Don't focus on a training plan. 9 out of 10 years there will be a tail wind the whole way. Just ride as hard as you can whenever you can. Get some group rides in, and do some rallies in the area to get a feel for riding around people. 

The thing isn't a race, it's a ride so just be prepared for anything. I did it a few times, but probably won't be back. It's still fun and the areas the route takes you are great.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

I've done the 150 a bunch if times, with teams, with family and solo. Good team is for sure the way to go.



weenfreek said:


> I heard somewhere that steel bikes/touring bikes were best for long rides. Is this true?


I ride steel, but steel or carbon will be fine. TI is great, but $$$$. Aluminum is light & cheep, but harsh. My Bro and BIL both rode Al for many years (Trek 1200 for both), and both said they had great rides. Now that both have moved on, they agree, they didn't relize how harsh the Al frame was till they spent time on other frames (Ti for Bro, and Carbon (Madone) for BIL)
So my vote, Steel or Carbon, with the biggest tires the frame will fit.



> Do you guys have any other suggestions or pointers for someone like me who is crossing over to road-bike-world?


 Decided if you want to race (formal or informal) and if so get a bike geared to that. If you never plan on racing, get a touring bike, or a 'Cross bike, and put some 28-32mm tires on it. Lots-o-chitty roads in the h-town area, and bigger tires will make every ride more enjoyable (unless you are racing...). As a side not, my oldest son is starting to make noise about wanting to ride with me, his first "real" road bike will be a Cross bike.

Also, sign up for some cherity supported rides, maybe one a month. Ride some 20-40 milers this fall, and start trying for 50-60 by March.


> Thank you all so so much!


Enjoy the ride! Start training now! The MS-150 is a great ride, lots-o-fun.


----------



## NUTT

For good training this winter, get a cheap light & hit up either the picnic loop or the George Bush Park reservoir trail a few nights a week. I'll typically knock out 20 or so that way a couple nights a week.


----------

